# Ohio Archers - FREE Introduction to Field Archery, June 19th



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Interested in learning more about field archery? Thought about trying the game but didn't know where to go? The Ohio Archers Association will host an "Introduction to Field Archery" on June 19th beginning at 11am at Punderson State Park in Newbury, Ohio.

This is a *FREE* event.

Field archery is making a comeback in Ohio in recent years. At least 3 or 4 new field courses have been added within the past couple years, more than doubling the number of courses in the state. Due to these new opportunities, we realize than many archers in the state may have never had an opportunity to play this game. 

This is the perfect opportunity to learn the basics of the game. OAA Officers will be on hand to give a brief overview before shooting begins. You will then shoot through the course with an OAA member, learning as you go. So come prepared to shoot and feel free to bring whatever setup you have.

Experienced archers are also welcome. Come on out and help us grow this sport that we all love. Bring a friend!

Punderson Archery

Let us know if you have any questions.

Jeremy Evans
President, Ohio Archers Association


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

great idea... very cool !! hope you have a big turnout ..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Great idea......I would also post this in Gen pop :wink:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Great idea......I would also post this in Gen pop :wink:


It's in there. Probably on page 37 by now. :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bump it up silly. :chortle:


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

To bad I will be in central PA tha weekend for my fiancee's bridal shower. On the plus side I had my intro to field archery from the guy that designed the punderson course a few weeks ago. I shot the course nice and it was nice and I was humbled.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump back to the first page for anyone who might be interested...


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish you good luck with this project. It is good to see an effort to grow field archery. I am 71 years old and have been shooting field archery for over 30 years and have seen a great decline in field archery in my area. This project is a step in the right direction.
If you have a chance, please post up the turn out and how this project was accepted. Maybe this will be a way to grow membership in field archery. Thank you,,,willieM


----------

